
Apple’s abacus emoji is wrong - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/5/26/18639006/apple-abacus-emoji-wrong-historically-inaccurate-math
======
Someone
I don’t know whether Apple picked this variant on purpose, but it _is_
culturally neutral. It doesn’t make the Chinese complain “why did they pick a
Japanese abacus” and vice versa.

I also somewhat fear Unicode 17 or thereabouts will allow users to pick the
variant they want.

